# Watching TV shows on IPad 2



## lizziebeth (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm loving my IPad 2...but I was a little disappointed in the clarity of an "Off the Map" episode that I watched on the ABC app. At times it looked as though you could see what I think are individual pixels. This was especially evident during commercials. I never saw this when I watched episodes on my Mac laptop. Is this to be expected or is there a problem with my IPad. I haven't seen this at any other time while using my IPad. Thanks.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

If you haven't had problems with other content, don't worry about it.

Probably just a problem with that episode, or maybe your internet connection had issues at that time or something.


----------



## vlapinta (Jan 11, 2009)

I had the same problem with another ABC program. I think its a problem with that ABC app, and not the Ipad.
Vicki


----------



## lizziebeth (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.  I feel better now


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

It's definitely very common with the ABC app; I almost always have pixelation, usually after a commercial; it's very frustrating; it doesn't usually happen with Hulu or Netflix.  ABC is long overdue for much needed app upgrade.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I haven't watched the ABC app since the early days of my ipad 1, but I was very impressed with the clarity and detail as long as all was working well.  But when the signal got slow or processor got behind, or something went wrong, it would indeed get all blocky and blurry for a brief time.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

There is a new update I think for the ABC app, but maybe for a new Grey's Anatomy app.  It uses the microphone to sync to the tv and you get ipad content as you are watching Grey's.  They are doing that show first, then going to add more shows from what I understand. Seems cool in theory.


----------

